# Coastal RC Indoor Speedway oval racing



## bjthercracer710

Hey gang, 

Just wanted to tell you all (especially those of you racers in the Mid-Atlantic and Southeast) about a brand new track that opened in Chesapeake, VA. They run carpet oval every other Sunday. Here are the classes, although three cars do make a class for anything else:

Rubber Tire Truck
Rubber Tire SK Modified
Grand National Truck
Grand National Car
Stock Mudboss
17.5 spec
13.5 open

If you want more information hit up Coastal RC on Facebook, just search "Coastal RC Indoor Speedway and Hobbies"


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @bjthercracer710 

Keep us posted on results and future events!


----------



## bjthercracer710

Thanks for the welcome MFR. Next oval race is I believe March 1 so yall have time to get your cars ready


----------



## Danny Weimer

Saw this track on FB looks like a great place


----------



## bjthercracer710

Im sure they would love to hear words like that sir. I think the next oval race is September 19. If you have an oval car come on out


----------

